# The Sinister Horror Movie Review: The Devils Rejects



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Rob Zombie has finally came into his own. For a couple of years now, I have been a detractor of the film *House of 1000 Corpses.* It's not that I _hated_ the film so much as I felt that it was nothing more than a gratuitous display of bloodshed where the outcome was never in doubt. That movie tried so hard to duplicate the violent mythos and mockumentary grainy feel of another movie I did not really care for, the original *Texas Chainsaw Massacre.* Both movies weren't very good in my opinion, and the latter never redeemed itself in the string of dismal flops that followed in its wake. I am happy to say that *The Devil's Rejects* is one of those cases where the sequel far surpassed the original.

The opening scene has the Firefly stronghold under seige, as law enforcement officials finally catch onto who has been doing the killing and lay into the bloody caln with a vengeance. Sheriff John Q. Wydell (An amazing performance by William Forsythe) has vowed to take the serial killers down for the murder of his brother. Some of the Firefly's escape and make their way to the Whore House ran by Capt. Spaulding's half-brother, Charlie Altamonte (Ken Foree) to find shelter from the cops and bounty hunters closing in. All across their path, the remaining Firefly's leave a bloody swath and this is not a good thing, for they are caught up to sooner than later, and after that the film becomes a lesson in sadism, where the lines between wrong and right are not so distinct. After veiwing this movie, I think it is safe to say, that you will never think of the song _Freebird_ in quite the same way again.

That was what was so right about this film among other things. The songs were all from the 70's as opposed to Zombie and various musicians making a soundtrack for it, and all the songs fit perfectly. The acting on all parts, especially Forsythe and Sid Haig, were right on the money, and I wasn't disappointed once. There were a few small flaws, but they're minor, and are hardly worth really mentioning but the one that readily comes to mind concerns one of the Firefly's victims at a hotel banging on doors and screaming but no one comes out to see what the hell was up with all the racket. Someone, a desk clerk even, should have come out and said something. It is one of a few things, but none of them prevented me from having a great time with the rest of the flick.

This movie kept me entertained and laughing all the way through it's entirety. I have to give Rob Zombie his just praise because the man deserves every ounce of it for making me a believer. May this be the first in a long string of successes for him in the cinema, for this one made it all right for me.

Rating: 4 out of 5 possible stars.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

We were laughing too when we saw it, but, doesn't it make you feel like a creep for laughing at it? We were one group of maybe two in the whole theater that found humor in the violence.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

There were folks all around us that were laughing. Sid Haig was a riot! And that part where Wydell told the movie critic "if you say one more disparaging word about Elvis Aron Presley in my presence, then I'm going to kick the living **** out of you!" was nothing short of inspired comic genius!  Also, you can't forget the scene where the ******* told Charlie and Cleavon all about the joys of Chicken ****ing.  

"I'm gonna have to be taking your car today! See I have some top secret clown business that supersedes any plans that you might have for this here vehicle!"


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

I remember seeing it and laughing. My mom stared at me like I was the devil lol.. Then again she doesn't like those type of horror films (she prefers Vincent Price type films) anyway most of people their when I went looked like them came out of hell. My mom was amused and thought it was hell of a lot better then she expected but I don't think she cares to see it again. Maybe I will make her buy the movie for me when it comes out. lol


----------



## Tom K (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice review Sinister...

I was floored when I seen this...went opening day and took off work early to go...I love HO1KC, however, it took quite a few viewings for me to appreciate it...With The Devil's Rejects, I was taken in almost instantly. Zombie's direction improved and the filml flowed quite well. Great use of those cool 70's tunes as well...I thought Freebird was a bit much though...

Emotions were stirred with this one, so it did its job. 

A week later, I was at the Flashback Con in Chicago. On Saturday night, I ended up partying with Sid Haig in his hotel room. Talk about surreal...


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks for the compliment Tom.

I was hoping that Zombie would have put other bands from the era like maybe *Blue Oyster Cult, Deep Purple, Black Sabbath* and *AC/DC.* I suppose it was what people would have expected, ergo, he didn't go with any of them.

Is that Sid Haig partying bit on B-Headed? If not, you gotta tell me what went down. Did the Capt. threaten to stuff his boot all up in some asses? That would have been choice!


----------



## Tom K (Aug 19, 2005)

Sinister said:


> Is that Sid Haig partying bit on B-Headed? If not, you gotta tell me what went down. Did the Capt. threaten to stuff his boot all up in some asses? That would have been choice!


No, I never posted about that. I told a few people via messenger though. It was a great time. There were only a few of us in there...Mike and Amy are the ones that got me there. Joe Knetter was there as well...

It was laid back for the most part...the drinks were a flowin'...we were all laughing a lot because Sid was being, well, Sid. Very funny guy and to hear him doing the lines from the movie and telling some of the stories was just damn cool. A gut was busted with the whole Tutti [email protected]#kin' Fruitty bit. Joe was an absolute riot. One of the more funnier people I know.

It was surreal, like I said. I normally don't get geeky about meeting people, but when I left for the night, I was thinking...

Did that just happen?


----------



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

I think I was the only one in the theatre who laughed when the chick got hit by a semi. Call me sadistic if you will, but it was entertainment at it's best, Zombie got my respect back.


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Omega..Black said:


> I think I was the only one in the theatre who laughed when the chick got hit by a semi.


You weren't 

I too loved this movie, its out on DVD on Nov. 8th whhich is cool since I'm meeting Sid Haig and Bill Moseley a few days later.


----------

